

Ask HN: Would I be mad to make a web app that requires canvas? - bill_12

I am at the very early stages of developing a graphically rich web app. Using HTML5 canvas would undoubtedly be the best solution for some of the stuff I am looking to include (there are significant performance problems doing what I want with alternatives such as Raphael.js etc).<p>Would I be mad to make the app canvas based? I understand this basically rules out IE 7 and 8 (I don't care about 6!), roughly 32.5% of the browser share according to http://caniuse.com/canvas. That said, the app won't be released fully for around 12mths, so things will have improved by then.<p>Are there libraries/techniques I should look at for falling back to a suitable solution for incompatible browsers?
======
bkyan
Yes, check out ExCanvas (Explorer Canvas)

